# Sick Chinese Mantis



## Trademark (Jun 10, 2008)

One of my females has been acting very strange. I noticed her head was drooping but not making any response when I waved my hand in front of her or tried to get her attention. This morning, she looks worst, she's not even standing up, just kind of lying there on this slope of netting I have in the tank. I thought she was dead, but she's still moving/breathing. She's been eating the same thing the others have and they look all fine, so I'm wondering if there's anything I can do for her, or if it's a hopeless cause.


----------



## Trademark (Jun 10, 2008)

Ah, nevermind.. she's gone.. I came home just now and she's not moving anymore. The rest are perfectly fine, though, very strange.


----------



## Rick (Jun 10, 2008)

It happens.


----------



## Trademark (Jun 10, 2008)

Rick said:


> It happens.


Yeah that's pretty much all I can say. lol


----------

